# Model BW



## oldmacman (Aug 13, 2011)

This model wanted a couple black and whites from a recent session. First one is a more contrasty processing to go with the serious dress. C&C welcome:


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 13, 2011)

Her dress in #1 hurts my eyes lol. Looks like a great model to work with though. I might consider getting rid of the bra-strap in #2, however.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 13, 2011)

Virtuosos said:


> Her dress in #1 hurts my eyes lol. Looks like a great model to work with though. I might consider getting rid of the bra-strap in #2, however.



I pointed out the strap during the session. It was her choice to keep it and the images are for her portfolio :shrug:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't see the bra strap... could it be because I don't see any image?


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 14, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I don't see the bra strap... could it be because I don't see any image?



I used links from a MM account where I had posted the images for the model. I had forgotten about posting links here when I was reorganizing my MM folders yesterday. I have uploaded the files to my own web space. Do these work?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Mortifying. I don't know where to begin. Can we start with the eyeliner? Haircut. Both dresses are painful. Bra strap. Skin looks like plastic. Did you let her do her own makeup? The dress in #1 wouldn't work if you Photoshopped her into a Nick Brandt landscape.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 15, 2011)

Alpha said:


> Mortifying. I don't know where to begin. Can we start with the eyeliner? Haircut. Both dresses are painful. Bra strap. Skin looks like plastic. Did you let her do her own makeup? The dress in #1 wouldn't work if you Photoshopped her into a Nick Brandt landscape.



I dunno... it kinda works for me! But hey, thanks for your insight.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 15, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## adrianakyan (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry.. but yeah.. I was not going to mention it but yeah.. if she want her bra strap you can still edit them!.#2 is just too force.
the zebra pic and her.. just not right.. first thing i see is the Zebra's A** ewww



Alpha said:


> Mortifying. I don't know where to begin. Can we start with the eyeliner? Haircut. Both dresses are painful. Bra strap. Skin looks like plastic. Did you let her do her own makeup? The dress in #1 wouldn't work if you Photoshopped her into a Nick Brandt landscape.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 16, 2011)

adrianakyan said:


> sorry.. but yeah.. I was not going to mention it but yeah.. if she want her bra strap you can still edit them!.#2 is just too force.
> the zebra pic and her.. just not right.. first thing i see is the Zebra's A** ewww
> 
> 
> ...



If these are for the model portfolio and I pointed out the strap during the session, I'm not putting in extra time for an issue that could have been dealt with in seconds at the shoot. The zebra pic is a joke.

I edited one pic to see how long it would take. This was 15 minutes to get rid of the strap and eye swirls and it's still not perfect. I processed 10 shots with this dress for the model. If I were to do all 10 that would be well over 2 hours of additional processing just for the straps.


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 16, 2011)

Now this latest photo I am a big fan of...makeup wise i  could do without, but thats probablly opinion there!


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 16, 2011)

Virtuosos said:


> Now this latest photo I am a big fan of...makeup wise i  could do without, but thats probablly opinion there!



Thanks.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 16, 2011)

That last pose is weird.  Looks like she has a tumor on her hip.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 17, 2011)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> That last pose is weird.  Looks like she has a tumor on her hip.



I assume you mean the colour shot in post 10 where her hip is out, but do you maybe mean the wrinkles in the dress in the second bw shot? Thanks for looking.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 17, 2011)

May I ask...was this person paying you or was it a TFP shoot? From a photographic standpoint, there's not a lot technically poor about the photos. They could use some more skin detail and I think the lighting is actually a little _too_ even, but that's about it. If she chose her own wardrobe and did her own makeup, then I might say a lot of this is her fault. However, if you're doing a TFP shoot with your own portfolio in mind, I think it's up to you to say, "Hey, that eye makeup looks pretty retarded. Could we tone it down, please?" or "You look like a slutty zebra...how about letting me take some photos of you wearing acceptable clothes when you're done looking ridiculous?" In fact, I suspect it could have been predicted that this person was not a diamond in the rough and you might have been better off passing on the opportunity unless she was paying you. And even then I would avoid putting these photos in my portfolio. This person certainly does not belong on your home-page. It's doing you more harm than good.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 17, 2011)

Alpha said:


> May I ask...was this person paying you or was it a TFP shoot? From a photographic standpoint, there's not a lot technically poor about the photos. They could use some more skin detail and I think the lighting is actually a little _too_ even, but that's about it. If she chose her own wardrobe and did her own makeup, then I might say a lot of this is her fault. However, if you're doing a TFP shoot with your own portfolio in mind, I think it's up to you to say, "Hey, that eye makeup looks pretty retarded. Could we tone it down, please?" or "You look like a slutty zebra...how about letting me take some photos of you wearing acceptable clothes when you're done looking ridiculous?" In fact, I suspect it could have been predicted that this person was not a diamond in the rough and you might have been better off passing on the opportunity unless she was paying you. And even then I would avoid putting these photos in my portfolio. This person certainly does not belong on your home-page. It's doing you more harm than good.



It was a TFP shoot. Makeup was done by an MUA, believe it or not, and outfits were selected by the model. I wasn't loving the makeup and I don't hate the outfits. The makeup took too long to ask for a redo. If anything, I wish I could have gotten better flow out of the model, which is my job. Part of it is the comfort thing and letting go of the tension and I get that it's hard the first time people work together, especially for the person in front of the camera.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 17, 2011)

I would chalk it up as a learning experience, then. But I suppose it really comes down to what you want out of the shoot. What do you want?


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 17, 2011)

Alpha said:


> I would chalk it up as a learning experience, then. But I suppose it really comes down to what you want out of the shoot. What do you want?



I'm looking to generate samples of work to expand the Model Portfolio section of my portfolio.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 24, 2011)

oldmacman said:


> Alpha said:
> 
> 
> > I would chalk it up as a learning experience, then. But I suppose it really comes down to what you want out of the shoot. What do you want?
> ...



If you are going to do that, don't use these.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 24, 2011)

honoryourlife said:


> If you are going to do that, don't use these.



Lot's of people want a vanity shoot... their one time in front of a camera where they pretend they are a model. They get quality images with attention to processing. If you read this thread, you know the makeup and clothes were not my selection. If you want a set where I have controlled the outfit and accessories, check out the model with a new hat thread.


----------



## honoryourlife (Aug 24, 2011)

oldmacman said:


> honoryourlife said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to do that, don't use these.
> ...



I read the whole thread. But what I replied to was that you wanted to generate samples that you could use for a portfolio, was that not it?

If that's the case, I wouldn't use these. Due to the makeup/clothes and just her face in general I don't find very pleasing. She reminds me of a who.

The photos were executed well, however. Good job.

But if she wants to use them for her portfolio, let her. Haha.


----------

